# Violet & grass in hostas



## Tadow781 (Oct 11, 2019)

Hello Everybody,

Anyone have suggestions for a spray that would kill violets and grass that has come up in hostas? Or just hand pulling?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@Tadow781 I would just hand pull that. Round up otherwise.


----------

